# حوار مع الشهيد ابانوب كمال



## بنت موسى الاسود (12 يناير 2010)

_*صباح الخير يا أبانوب

- صباح الخير يا كل قبطى

- أنت فين دلوقتى يا حبيبى؟

- أنا فى السما فى أحضان القديسين

- صلواتك يا أبنى

- صلوات القديسين يا عمو

- ممكن نتكلم شوية

- ومالو يا عمو

- ممكن تحكى لى إللى حصل ليلة العيد
- أنا كنت فرحان خالص بالعيد وعمال بأحلم بيوم العيد والفرحة إللى بتبقى موجودة فى البيت لما نروح الكنيسة سوى وبابا وماما وأخواتى بيوضبوا البيت ويعملوا الكحك ويستعدوا بمغارة صغيرة أنا إللى عملتها ونورتها بأيدى وكلمت إصحابى علشان نحتفل سوى بالعيد

- طب وبعدين

- رحت الكنيسة بدرى لأنى مرسوم شماس وخدمت مع سيدنا الأنبا كيرلس إللى نبه علينا نيجى بدرى علشان نخلص القداس بدرى قلت له ليه يا سيدنا قال لى قلبى مش مطمن الليلة دى وعاوزكم تروحوا بيتكم بسلام لأن الدنيا قلق المهم رحنا وإحنا صايمين إنقطاعى علشان نتناول وبعدين سيدنا يفرق علينا شوكلاتة قبل ما نروح البيت وناكل لحمة بعد صيام طويل

- ما لاحظتش حاجة يأبانوب؟

- لاحظت إن ساعة العظة مكانش فيه حد من كبارات البلد زى الراجل الغول بتاع مجلس الشعب وأعضاء مجلس المدينة لأنهم كانوا متعودين يجوا 5 دقايق ويسلموا على سيدنا ويجروا لأنهم ما بيحبوش يجوا الكنيسة ويقعدوا فيها مدة طويلة

- سألنا سيدنا هما الجماعة فين قال مش عارف ربنا يستر وكان سيدنا قلقان مش عارف ليه

- متعرفش ليه يا أبانوب؟

- مش متأكد لكن بيتهيئلى إن كان فيه مشكلة مع ولد من بلد بعيدة عننا ولكنى معرفش الولد ولا حتى المشكلة أيه وإحنا أهلنا علمونا نكون فى حالنا ونتجنب المشاكل مع الناس حتى جيرانا لو حصلت مشكلة معاهم أو مع إبن الجيران أبويا علطول بيحلها ودايما مسامح حتى لو كان الجيران هما إللى غلطانين وكان أبويا يقول لى سامح يا أبانوب لأن المسيح طلب المغفرة حتى للى قتلوه وكنا بنسمع كلامه

- وبعدين يا إبنى

- خرجنا من باب الكنيسة ولسه بنسلم على سيدنا لقينا عربية جاية بسرعة إفتكرنا واحد من أهلنا أو صحابنا لكن فجأة لقينا صوت مدفع رشاش بيضرب والناس بتصرخ والستات بتصوت ومحسيتش إلا بطلقات المدفع الجبان بتضرب صدرى ولقيت روحى بتفارق جسدى فى ثوانى ولقيت نفسى وسط الملايكة وبصيت على نفسى لقيت جثث كتيرة لأصحابى وحبايبى وناس بتتألم من كتر الألم ولقيت نجع حمادى ملفوف بالحزن وشوفت أهلى وهما يبتقطعوا حزنا على ولدهم إللى كانوا حاطين كل أملهم عليه فأنا شاطر ومجتهد وكان نفسى أبقى دكتور يعالج المرضى أو مهندس يبنى بيوت جديدة لولاد بلدى

- فهمت أيه إللى حصل ؟

- معرفش حاجة أحنا ناس فى حالنا مبنعملش مشاكل لحد وكافيين خيرنا شرنا ومابنحاولش نزعل حد علشان إحنا مش بتوع مشاكل والحاجة التانية لو حصلت مشاكل ما كانش حد بينصفنا لأننا قبط لا الظابط فى القسم ولا عضو مجلس الشعب ولا حتى عسكرى المرور

- شعورك أيه دلوقتى؟

- أنا حزين جدا على أبويا وأمى وإخواتى منظرهم كان يقطع القلب وقلبهم محروق على إبنهم أنا كنت ولد كويس وهما بيحبونى لأنى ولدهم ولأنى ولد طيب جدا ومبعملهومش مشاكل وأنا عارف حسرتهم علىّ قد أيه

- مش بس أبوك وأمك إللى قلبهم إتقطع عليك ده كل أقباط مصر والعالم حزنوا عليك وعلى أصحابك وشهداء نجع حمادى كلهم

- تفتكر قتلونى وقتلوا حبايبى ليه؟

- الكره والحقد وعدم قبول الأخر

- لكن ده المسيح علمنا نحب الجميع حتى أعدائنا

- ده المسيح يا حبيبى لكن التانيين عندهم قتل الأعداء ده فضيلة وفرض

- لكن يا عمو إحنا مش أعداؤهم

- تقول أيه يا ابنى للمخ الضيق إللى ما إتغيرش ومش حايتغير من 14 قرن

- فكرك يا عمو الحكومة حتاخد حقنا؟

- لا طبعا ده كله تمثيلية والناس إللى مسكوهم حا يطلعوا زى الشعرة من العجينة يعنى معقول الراجل بتاع مجلس الشعب حا يسيب الراجل بتاعه إللى إتوصت له علشان يطلعه من السجن علشان يعمل المصيبة دى حا يسيبه يروح حبل المشنقة ده كان الراجل المجرم ده عمله فضيحة بجلاجل

- يعنى دمنا إحنا التمانية ودم إللى إتجرحوا وإتبهدلوا حا يروح هدر

- خايف أقول لك أه لأن دم الواحد وعشرين شهيد بتوع الكشح راحوا هدر ودم عم نصحى بتاع الإسكنرية راح هدر وإحنا تقريبا متأكدين إن المرة دى زى المرات إللى فاتت فالقاضى والوزير والغفير هما هما يبقى أيه حا يتغير

- يعنى مفيش فايدة

- قالها سعد زغلول مافيش فايدة وده كان زمان أيام ما كان فيه أمل إنه يكون فيه فايدة فمابالك فى الأيام إللى بجد مفيش فيها فايدة

- أنا ما كنتش فاكر كده

- إنت كنت صغير وما تعرفش حاجة والمصيبة إنك إتقلتلت وإنت ما لكش دعوة فى أى حاجة لكن الحق على إللى بيدعوا الناس للقتل بأسم الله ليل ونهار وبيدعوا علينا فجر وضهر وعصر ومغرب وعشا ومحدش بيقول لهم تلت التلاتة كام

- إنت شايف الدنيا سوده

- أسود من قرن الخروب الناس قلبها إتملى كره للمسيحين ونفسهم يولعوا فيهم كلهم تتخيل إن فيه ناس فرحانه جوه قلبها على جريمة قتل الشباب فى عمر الزهور

- ياساتر يارب

- أبانوب يا إبنى عاوزك تقول لهم كلمة

- يا ناس حبوا بعضكم إقبلوا الأخر ده إحنا فى الأول والأخر أبناء مصر إللى باركها ربنا إطرحوا البغض عنكم إحنا بنحبكم لكن مش ممكن كل ما نمد أيد المحبة تقابلوها بالكره والحقد ده وبأقول لأبويا وأمى وإخواتى قلبى عنكم الصدمة صعبة والجرح عظيم صلوا لربنا يملأ قلبكم بالصبر ودايما إفتكروا إن كان عنكم ولد إسمه أبانوب على إسم القديس أبانوب أطلبوا شفاعته علشان ربنا يعزيكم ويعزى أقباط مصر كلهم لأنى قبطى إبن قبطى ومصر بلدنا وحا تفضل بلدنا إلى يوم القيامة ومهما قتلوا مننا أو إضطهدونا إحنا ولاد الشهداء ومش حا نسيب بلدنا مهما حصل وشدوا حيلكوا يا أقباط علشان تأخدوا حقنا بس بسلام ودون إراقة دماء فالمسيح طلب من تلميذه بطرس أن يرد سيفه فى غمده لأن من أخذ بالسيف بالسيف يؤخذحبيبى يا أبانوب أنا مكنتش أعرفك لكن قلبى بيتقطع عليك وعزاؤنا إنك مع الشهداء وقد ربحت الفردوس يا عريس السماء*_​


----------



## maged18 (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا ليكي على الموضوع ومقدرش اقول غير ان ربنا موجود بس احنا نصلي بجد من جوانا يعني واحنا في اي مكان نرفع صلتنا واحنا صامتين بقلوبنا نرفع صلواتنا وربنا يرحمنا


----------



## Dena9 (12 يناير 2010)

ربنا موجود


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 يناير 2010)

*صلى عنا يشهداء المسيح​*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (12 يناير 2010)

بجد يا بختكم يا بختكم دخلتوا الملكووووووووووووت صلوا من اجلنا


----------



## Bent Christ (19 فبراير 2010)

_*من يمسكم يمس حدقه عينى.يقول الرب​*_


----------



## النهيسى (19 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا للحوار

الرب ينيح نفوسهم فى فردوس النعيم​*


----------



## mera* (19 فبراير 2010)

حوار جميل جدا .
ملحوظة: الشهيد ابانوب كمال كان فى كلية حقوق.
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك.:94:
ويشفى المصابيين بشفاعات العذراء واخواتهم الشهداء وسائر القديسين.


----------



## mera* (19 فبراير 2010)

:smi107::ray::





engy_love_jesus قال:


> *صلى عنا يشهداء المسيح​*


----------



## BITAR (19 فبراير 2010)

*ربنا ينيح انفسهم جميعا*​


----------



## man4truth (19 فبراير 2010)

*اذكرونا امام العرش الالهى يا شهداء المسيح*


----------



## Nermeen Magdy (20 فبراير 2010)

يا بختهم عقباليييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## جرمين كمال (13 مايو 2010)

ربنا ينيح أرواح جميع الشهداء ويعزي أهلهم وأحب أقول اننا لازم نصلى ونتمسك بأيمنا وبمسيحنا جداً ودممهم عمره ما هيروح هدر عند ربنا لأن دمهم عنده غالى جداً وزى ماقال لقايين صوت دم أخيك صارخاً إلى من الأرض ملعونة هى الأض التى فتحت فاها لتقبل دم أخيك من يدك.


----------



## 5teena (13 مايو 2010)

الرب ينيح نفسهم جميعا
واكيد دمهم مش ممكن هيروح هدر
علشان ربنا مش ممكن هيهون علية
الرب هو اللى هينتقم  لدم الشهداءواكيد


----------

